# Wide earset?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a dog I know and I've always thought his ear set was really wide. I was just wondering what you guys thought of it. the rest of his conformation is really good. I'm kinda biased, but I think he looks like he's smiling lol.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

He looks pretty wide in general. Is he pure GSD? But yes, he does look like he's smiling. 

And that's how Mia's ears sit, I've always thought they were a little wide also.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, he's pure. His sire was that way also, I was surprised to find that there are six champion WGSL dogs on that side too. I don't know what level of champion, he is a pretty wide dog. I love his personality though. :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's smiling and it made me smile.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

He does that to me every time I see him! He's a BYB German showline for those of you who were wondering. I have a puppy picture of him that's really cute if I can find it, I'll go try.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's a picture I put together of him.


----------

